# Well I have a golden now



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow! I am so glad you are a foster failure...  & I'm sure Chris is REALLY happy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for the adoption. Chris's Forever Home is full of the love he needs I'm sure.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure Chris is glad you failed and he gets to stay.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I bet this is the first time you got congratulated for failing...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah really...lol.. too funny...


Mary our founder was surprised.. she thought i wouldnt adopt one until one of my guys passed or i would get a puppy like we talked about but theres something about Chris that I cant put my finger on... and he gave me sooooo much trouble the first month... he had never been around other dogs and it was a little rough going... but hes settled down a lot...


If only we could get over the loose stools and put some weight on him.... hes had loose stools off and on the past 2 months:yuck: ... but I switched his food to sensitive stomach and he got dewormed this weekend so hopefully that will take care it... if not guess the vets is called for...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Failures like these are wonderfull!!!!!! I'm soo glad that Chris gets to stay with his new friends!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Sometimes they just wrap their paws around your heart and there's no letting go. Congratulations from one failed foster to another.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratualtions for your failure!! I bet Chris is glad you failed!!


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I have often wonder how foster people are able to give them up to a forever home. I think if I ever tried to foster I would fail miserably. 

As far as the loose stools that you mentioned... I am certain you have talked to pros about it but just in case I wanted to share that I have heard that fiber works opposite for dogs than it does for humans. Find a food that has tons of fiber and it may help "firm things up" (canned pumpkin mixed with their food is one suggestion)


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your "new" addition.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks everybody.. we have been doing the canned pumpkin and also switched his food to a sensitive stomach formula and dewormed him this weekend... hopefully it will be better later this week... if not its off to the vets for this boy...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh and just a note ... Hes my 5th foster since this summer and hes the first one I had wanted to really keep. I fell in love with all of them and love to get updates from the new families but there was just something about Chris that I couldnt let go... its hard letting em go but you know they are going to a great place... I just figured the one for chris was with me... really thought about it long and hard the past 2 months... 

Good news is Josie on our site got adopted this weekend too... and Sam got adopted a few weeks ago.. he wasnt even on our site before he was spoken for. Hes going thru HW treatment and the new family agreed to keep him quiet so he could go home sooner... He had a rough spat last weekend but no more seizures... :crossfing.. they were littermates and had an elderly owner who is really loves those two they just got to be too much for her and she asked Midlands to find them a great home.... Sam got to go to family with kids and Josie has a new 7 month old pup to play with near the beach...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, that kinda messes up our video......but that's great news for Chris....

That's why I could never foster, though. I'd just end up like Mary....


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations on being a foster failure! What great news for you & your new golden! There are lots worse things than being a foster failure. I plan to foster (?) / adopt (?) a golden in the next 6 months or so once my golden is a little farther along in his obedience training to allow me to train another.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

lol Rick.. yeah i was thinking that this weekend... but at the time the video was made Chris was still up for adoption.. maybe i sold myself on him when i made it :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We love Failed Fosters! Great news! I'm sure he will be a great addition to your family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Lil! I knew you couldn't resist the talker with that sweet face!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so pleased forChris. He deserves having you as his family, he has settled in so well. Thank you for doing this for him.


----------

